# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کمک فوری من تجربیم چطور از دفترچه ، رشته ی حقوق رو انتخاب کنم؟

## Zealous

درود.من تجربیم اما نمیدونم چطور باید حقوق رو انتخاب کنم یعنی اون رشته ی حقوق اصلی فقط مال انسانی هاست؟ ما فقط باید پیام نور بزنیم؟جدولش کجاست؟
فرق حقوق با رشته ی فقه و مبانی حقوق اسلامی چی هست؟
چرا همه جا نوشته صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی ؟پس کجا با آزمون هست؟
قضیه دانشکده ی علوم قرانی چیه (نکنه همون دانشکده ی طلبگیه؟!!)؟
گیج شدم حسابی لطفا راهنمایی کنید.سپاس

----------


## Janvaljan

> درود.من تجربیم اما نمیدونم چطور باید حقوق رو انتخاب کنم یعنی اون رشته ی حقوق اصلی فقط مال انسانی هاست؟ ما فقط باید پیام نور بزنیم؟جدولش کجاست؟
> فرق حقوق با رشته ی فقه و مبانی حقوق اسلامی چی هست؟
> چرا همه جا نوشته صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی ؟پس کجا با آزمون هست؟
> قضیه دانشکده ی علوم قرانی چیه (نکنه همون دانشکده ی طلبگیه؟!!)؟
> گیج شدم حسابی لطفا راهنمایی کنید.سپاس


صفحه 19 دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی و نگاه کنین ، نوشته : پذيرش دانشجو در اين رشته ها در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي <صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي> خواهد بود که حقوق هم جزو همون رشته هاست.



رشته حقوق روزانه ، چون برای خود انسانی ها خیلی پر متقاضیه ، همه ظرفیت حقوق روزانه برای بچه های انسانیه. ولی تو غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور و همچنین فکر کنم دانشگاه ازاد برای بچه های تجربی و ریاضی قابل انتخابه.

----------


## Zealous

> صفحه 19 دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی و نگاه کنین ، نوشته : پذيرش دانشجو در اين رشته ها در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي <صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي> خواهد بود که حقوق هم جزو همون رشته هاست.
> 
> 
> رشته حقوق روزانه ، چون برای خود انسانی ها خیلی پر متقاضیه ، همه ظرفیت حقوق روزانه برای بچه های انسانیه. ولی تو غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور و همچنین فکر کنم دانشگاه ازاد برای بچه های تجربی و ریاضی قابل انتخابه.


واقعا لطف کردید ممنونم

----------


## Zealous

> صفحه 19 دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی و نگاه کنین ، نوشته : پذيرش دانشجو در اين رشته ها در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي <صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي> خواهد بود که حقوق هم جزو همون رشته هاست.
> 
> 
> رشته حقوق روزانه ، چون برای خود انسانی ها خیلی پر متقاضیه ، همه ظرفیت حقوق روزانه برای بچه های انسانیه. ولی تو غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور و همچنین فکر کنم دانشگاه ازاد برای بچه های تجربی و ریاضی قابل انتخابه.


فقط ببخشید من چون کنکور دادم و همزمان با این رشته های پیام نور میخوام رشته های علوم پزشکی با ازمون هم انتخاب  کنم در سایت سنجش باید پایین انتخابهای دیگرم اینها رو وارد کنم یا باید وارد قسمت ثبتنام صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی (یعنی سایت زیر)بشم؟
http://register2.sanjesh.org/RGSARWE.../NewLogin.aspx

----------


## black diamond

پیام نور اگه کارتشو خریدی قبلا که هیچ وگرنه باید کارتشوخری تو همون جای انتخاب رشته سراسری وارد کنی بعد از روزانه ها. حواست باشه چون اگه سراسری یه رشته ای رو بیاری دیگه به حقوق پیام نور نمیرسه
ازادم که کلا سایتش فرق میکنه

----------


## black diamond

> فقط ببخشید من چون کنکور دادم و همزمان با این رشته های پیام نور میخوام رشته های علوم پزشکی با ازمون هم انتخاب  کنم در سایت سنجش باید پایین انتخابهای دیگرم اینها رو وارد کنم یا باید وارد قسمت ثبتنام صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی (یعنی سایت زیر)بشم؟
> http://register2.sanjesh.org/RGSARWE.../NewLogin.aspx


لینکی که گذاشتی فکر کنم برای کسایی که اصلا کنکور ثبت نام نکدنو میخوان انتخاب رشته کنن بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## Janvaljan

> فقط ببخشید من چون کنکور دادم و همزمان با این رشته های پیام نور میخوام رشته های علوم پزشکی با ازمون هم انتخاب  کنم در سایت سنجش باید پایین انتخابهای دیگرم اینها رو وارد کنم یا باید وارد قسمت ثبتنام صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی (یعنی سایت زیر)بشم؟
> http://register2.sanjesh.org/RGSARWE.../NewLogin.aspx


همون طوری که دوستان گفتن. ، لینک ثبت نام صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی برای کسانیه که یا تو کنکور شرکت کردن ولی مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدن ، یا کنکور ثبت نام کردن ولی سر جلسه نرفتن و غایب بودن ، یا هم کسانیه که حتی کنکور ثبت نام هم نکردن ، این افراد برای انتخاب رشته باید از لینک ثبت نام صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی استفاده کنن و دفترچه انتخاب رشتشون هم خیلی از رشته های دفترچه شما رو نداره. چون کلا رشته های با ازمون از توش حذف شدن.

ولی افرادی مثل شما که کنکور دادن و مجاز به انتخاب رشته هم شدن ، باید از همون لینک اصلی NOET انتخاب رشته کنن.

اگر میخاید رشته های غیر انتفاعی و یا پیام نور و انتخاب کنین  باید مثل رشته های دیگه طبق اولویت و علاقتون ، بین اون 150 تا انتخاب قرارشون بدین. البته اگر سریال مخصوص (غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور ) موقع ثبت نام کنکور (بهمن یا اسفند ماه)  نخریده باشین ، خود سیستم موقع انتخاب این رشته ها بهتون پیام میده که ابتدا سریالشو بخرید بعد میتونید کدها رو وارد کنین.

----------

